# What other Disorders Do You Have?



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

What else do you have or think you have apart from anxiety?

I've got bipolar disorder and I suspect some sort of OCD - or maybe that's just part of mild mania sometimes, I don't know.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Social Anxiety, OCD.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Uniman said:


> Social Anxiety, OCD.


I didn't know you had OCD mate - not sure you've mentioned that before.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

OCD, definitely a mood disorder of some kind, dysthymia probs. 

Have OCD and SA diagnosed.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

harrison said:


> I didn't know you had OCD mate - not sure you've mentioned that before.


A lot of checking, washing hands too much (cracked skin), etc.


----------



## Musicfan (Mar 4, 2017)

Aspergers, ADHD, depression.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Musicfan69 said:


> Aspergers, ADHD, depression.


I think there used to be quite a few people on the spectrum here, not sure how many still post. Also depression is obviously very common on here too.


----------



## roxslide (Apr 12, 2011)

I definitely have GAD. Not sure if that counts.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

SplendidBob said:


> OCD, definitely a mood disorder of some kind, *dysthymia probs*.
> 
> Have OCD and SA diagnosed.


I don't know much about how they differentiate between dysthymia and clinical depression Bob - I wonder where they draw the line between the two.


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

OCD, depression, ADHD, possibly on the autism spectrum disorder. Two doctors (my family doctor and my attending psychiatrist at the hospital) said I was bipolar, which was then refuted by two neuropsychiatrists all within about a 3 week span. I went back to my regular psychiatrist and he said he just wasn't sure. Either way it's a cluster ****, or I am at least.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Individuality.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

roxslide said:


> I definitely have GAD. Not sure if that counts.


I reckon it probably counts as far as your concerned. 

Often my anxiety is more generalised than specific - I think it must be tied in with my bipolar disorder. The migraines I get seem to be too. A physio told me a while ago she thought the migraines were possibly responsible for a lot of dizziness I get too.


----------



## Tetragammon (Jun 2, 2015)

Generalized Anxiety Disorder, Depression and possible Autism Spectrum Disorder.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

rockyraccoon said:


> OCD, depression, ADHD, possibly on the autism spectrum disorder. Two doctors (my family doctor and my attending psychiatrist at the hospital) said I was bipolar, which was then refuted by two neuropsychiatrists all within about a 3 week span. I went back to my regular psychiatrist and he said he just wasn't sure. Either way it's a cluster ****, or I am at least.


Do you ever feel like you've been manic or hypomanic? Feelings of extreme elation, stuff like that?


----------



## Musicfan (Mar 4, 2017)

harrison said:


> I think there used to be quite a few people on the spectrum here, not sure how many still post. Also depression is obviously very common on here too.


Autism can go hand in hand with social anxiety, from the lack of social awareness but also a cause from bullying. And depression sucks rightly, that was probably the worst for me. Finally found some medications so it's not that bad in my case anymore, but yeah it's very sad how depressed some people are here.


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

harrison said:


> Do you ever feel like you've been manic or hypomanic? Feelings of extreme elation, stuff like that?


I was told that I get hypomanic not in the form of grandiosity or elation, but rather in the form of anxiety/irritability/restlessness, etc. The psychiatrist said because all these symptoms intensified upon using all SSRI's she used that as her premise in diagnosing me as bipolar. When I don't take my meds I stay up for a few days but I don't feel uplifted; however, those are the times when I feel deeply compelled to write something, a poem, a short story, lyrics, etc.


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

I was diagnosed with social anxiety and general anxiety.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

rockyraccoon said:


> I was told that I get hypomanic not in the form of grandiosity or elation, but rather in the form of anxiety/*irritability*/restlessness, etc. The psychiatrist said because all these symptoms intensified upon using all SSRI's she used that as her premise in diagnosing me as bipolar. When I don't take my meds I stay up for a few days but I don't feel uplifted; however, those are the times when I feel deeply compelled to write something, a poem, a short story, lyrics, etc.


What type of medication are you on?

I sometimes get very irritable or angry when I'm getting a bit manic or when I come back down.

I'm still pretty confused as far as SSRI's and bipolar diagnosis goes. I was diagnosed after a very severe manic episode that was brought on when I stopped one of them - it happened every time.

But when I look back on my life there were lots of other times when I was really high too, long before I tried an SSRI - I just had no idea what it was. Also the Xanax I was taking at the time seemed to calm me a bit plus sort of confuse the situation. (although it doesn't take much to confuse me)


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

Sorry for the length of this. I don't expect people to read my rants anymore so I'm not sure why I type them. I'll bold the important part.

*Diagnosed: Social anxiety disorder, major depressive disorder, attention-deficit hyperactivity disorder (inattentive type), obsessive-compulsive disorder. (OCD was actually what I was diagnosed with first, as a teenager. In the past year or so it's reared its ugly head again and become very problematic--I can barely read and write anymore. Even this post is excruciating.)

Mentioned in first psychiatrist's notes as a potential diagnosis, though she never informed me: Schizotypal personality disorder.

Suggested by my third psychologist in therapy and/or in notes, but never followed up on: Avoidant personality disorder, obsessive-compulsive personality disorder, generalized anxiety disorder, Asperger's syndrome (now autism spectrum disorder).

Second psychiatrist said I "act just like somebody with PTSD." (Said I should ask parents about possible childhood trauma. None of us can think of any, though my memory is poor. She never followed up on this.)

What I myself believe I have: Social anxiety disorder and/or avoidant personality disorder, obsessive-compulsive disorder, autism spectrum disorder.*


* *





I think a kind of mild autism could actually account for many, though not all, of my OCD/OCPD and ADHD behaviors (the schizotypal PD and "PTSD," too), as well as could have contributed to my difficulties with socializing that led to me developing SA, but I'll never be able to know for sure. :/ I was shy and overly sensitive (not just emotionally, physically as well) but was considered a "motormouth" as a child, going on and on about my particular interests, and the criticism I got for this led me to withdraw. I experienced the same issue when I tried socializing online years later as an adult--was very chatty at first, but then got lots of criticism for being "longwinded," people making fun of me by posting textwalls or passive-aggressively suggesting I should post less often, or admonishing me to "keep your e-mails shorter, please," or snapping at me for being clingy/demanding and "selfish," or else just not replying at all--and trolls as well, taking advantage of my gullibility by pretending to be friendly, getting me to open up, and then launching into jeers and harassment/stalking (I was trolled off of the first couple of sites I tried to fit in on--a few kept after me for months, one former "friend" was dedicated enough to harass me for a year)--so again, I withdrew. (I have a lot of other symptoms of autism as well but won't bother going into them, that would consume an entire thread which nobody would read, understandably.)

The depression, I don't view it as chemical/biological in nature since antidepressants never helped, and I honestly think I wouldn't be so depressed if I weren't so isolated and unwanted. The professionals never listened and just kept tossing meds at me, told me to try to chat up random strangers (the strangers the psychologist tried to get me in touch with stood me up) and get more exercise and eat healthy and I'd cheer right up. (I remember wearing a groove into the earth walking in circles around the house every day, going back inside to cry in my loneliness every time, wrote in a blog which nobody replied to even when I cried out for help, never felt any better but the nurse at the mental health clinic kept urging me to just exercise more, eat vegetables, etc.) Unfortunately, they don't make a pill or an exercise move to treat loneliness. And my last two psychologists gave up on me. ("At least you have books to read and you're not homeless"--well, guess what's going to happen to me in perhaps a decade or so, IF I'm lucky...?) And by now I'm too old to get assessed or treated for autism. Most assessment is geared toward males, anyway, and mental health treatment around here sucks ***, so I'd surely be overlooked.

I'm very angry and bitter that nobody recognized the pretty obvious signs back when intervention might have actually helped me (even my psychologist as an adult, why didn't she follow up on her Asperger's suggestion?). I feel like a stunted, broken human being. I have no more access to help, I can't function on my own, and that's going to be a very serious problem when my parents are gone (they're in their late sixties and their health isn't good). But they aren't interested in resolving or even addressing this problem, either. And it's not like I have a significant other or even an IRL friend to care for me, and as far as I know they don't offer in-home help/services for people in my particular situation. (Case management was the first thing they cut back when I was in therapy, because I wasn't making enough use of it. I wasn't making enough use of it because case management never had time for me. Government-funded mental health care is terribly ironic.)

So...it won't end well for me. And I'm scared of that. -_-


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

tehuti88 said:


> Sorry for the length of this. I don't expect people to read my rants anymore so I'm not sure why I type them. I'll bold the important part.
> 
> *Diagnosed: Social anxiety disorder, major depressive disorder, attention-deficit hyperactivity disorder (inattentive type), obsessive-compulsive disorder. (OCD was actually what I was diagnosed with first, as a teenager. In the past year or so it's reared its ugly head again and become very problematic--I can barely read and write anymore. Even this post is excruciating.)
> 
> ...


I have quite a bit of trouble reading nowadays too Tehuti, which is annoying for someone that loves books as much as I do. It must be terrible for you too with all your writing.

It's a shame you can't get to see a psych again as well - someone good that could give you clear diagnoses and that might be able to help. Someone you could see consistently.


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

harrison said:


> What type of medication are you on?
> 
> I sometimes get very irritable or angry when I'm getting a bit manic or when I come back down.
> 
> ...


My current cocktail is zopiclone, clonazepam, trimipramine, dexedrine, and synthroid. I just ditched trazodone because I felt it interacted with the trimipramine and caused problems. Trazodone used to help me sleep years ago but when I took it this time it made my insomnia worse.


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

harrison said:


> I don't know much about how they differentiate between dysthymia and clinical depression Bob - I wonder where they draw the line between the two.


By flipping the DSM-5 pages and randomly putting their finger down on a page. But in all seriousness the line _is_ very thin.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Asperger's or whatever it's called now, chronic mild depression, and most likely delayed sleep phase disorder.

I think the asperger's is what caused the social anxiety. People reacting to me negatively in social situations is not all in my head. It's real. How do you feel if you try something and only negative things come of it? You become more hesitant and anxious the next time and try to avoid it. That is how socializing is for me. I weird people out, say the wrong things, don't say what I should. There is simply something not quite right with me. Normal people learn how to socialize naturally, similar to how babies learn a language. There's a few screws loose in my little brain, so I just never learn. I only learn what gives a really bad reaction from people and avoid it.

Now being nocturnal may not sound like a big deal but it has caused me all sorts of grief my whole life. It's the main reason I dropped out of school in the 7th grade. I couldn't wake up at 7am. I just couldn't. I'm always sleep deprived at work and feel like hell on earth. I can't get stuff done on my days off since I can't wake up in time. Missed out on many social events due to not being able to wake up. Even if I do get enough sleep, I'm rather low energy. I don't know if you would call that a disorder or not but it makes living in today's world a struggle. 

I don't think I've ever had severe depression but I'm always grumpy/crotchety. I've been this way since I was a kid. I see other people seem so happy and full of energy. My reaction to them: "What the f___ are you so happy about!?" Obviously my mood level is lower than normal.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

Sad depression and some borderline pd traits


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

_*I think a kind of mild autism could actually account for many, though not all, of my OCD/OCPD and ADHD behaviors (the schizotypal PD and "PTSD," too), as well as could have contributed to my difficulties with socializing that led to me developing SA, but I'll never be able to know for sure*_

I often feel as well autism may account for all my problems as well. People on the spectrum tend to share traits with others who suffer from OCD and ADHD

_*The depression, I don't view it as chemical/biological in nature since antidepressants never helped, and I honestly think I wouldn't be so depressed if I weren't so isolated and unwanted*_*.The professionals never listened and just kept tossing meds at me*_,_

I never had any relief from anti-depressants. I believe that if someone is depressed it did not happen out of nowhere. Some event had to have caused it. I think people are too reluctant to face the event that caused it or they have not explored through talk therapy about what might be the underlying cause. I could be wrong though.

The SSRI dart board: let's throw a dart at the board and whatever it lands on that's what we'll prescribe. And then we'll throw more darts, then throw darts at other classes of anti-depressants.

_*I'm very angry and bitter that nobody recognized the pretty obvious signs back when intervention might have actually helped me (even my psychologist as an adult, why didn't she follow up on her Asperger's suggestion?)*_.

As am I. Around grade 3 or 4 or so the teachers would often ask what was wrong with me and they brought that to the attention of my parents. My parents took me to see a psychiatrist but they could not afford the medication or any type of therapy, so it just morphed into something worse.


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

^^Sorry I ****ed up. That was addressed to @tehuti88


----------



## andy0128 (Dec 19, 2003)

komorikun said:


> Asperger's or whatever it's called now, chronic mild depression, and most likely delayed sleep phase disorder.
> l.


Pretty much sums up my own problems. The others are a by product of aspergers as far as I'm concerned. My anxiety is moderate. I say that because i have managed to hold down a job have a few relationships and don't have some of the extreme issues affecting other people associating themselves with the disorder.
I don't like to think of myself as depressed but i probably am mildly as you put it, but i think thats the best i can hope for under the circumstances. 
I've never been a great sleeper. Even when i was younger struggled to fall asleep or getting a full nights sleep. With age it has gotten worse though.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

rockyraccoon said:


> My current cocktail is zopiclone, clonazepam, trimipramine, dexedrine, and synthroid. I just ditched trazodone because I felt it interacted with the trimipramine and caused problems. Trazodone used to help me sleep years ago but when I took it this time it made my insomnia worse.


You've got a few I haven't heard of there mate - I'll look them up when I'm feeling better, not too good tonight.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

komorikun said:


> Asperger's or whatever it's called now, chronic mild depression, and most likely delayed sleep phase disorder.
> *
> I think the asperger's is what caused the social anxiety. People reacting to me negatively in social situations is not all in my head. It's real. How do you feel if you try something and only negative things come of it? You become more hesitant and anxious the next time and try to avoid it.* That is how socializing is for me. I weird people out, say the wrong things, don't say what I should. There is simply something not quite right with me. Normal people learn how to socialize naturally, similar to how babies learn a language. There's a few screws loose in my little brain, so I just never learn. I only learn what gives a really bad reaction from people and avoid it.
> 
> ...


Certainly sounds logical to me, although I don't know much about aspergers or the autism spectrum in general. I can see how that'd make things bloody hard though.

The sleep thing would be horrible too - would be good if you could get a job where you could work from home so you didn't have to get up at a certain time maybe.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Do you mean borderline? Some people use the initials like that for bipolar - it gets confusing.


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

diagnosed SAD, undiagnosed AvPD.


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

I've never been to a therapist, so technically I don't have any disorders. And I'd like to keep it that way. They sound dreadful.


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

Selective Mutism and probably Asperger's. My family think I have OCD, but I don't think I have enough of the symptoms.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I don't have any diagnoses unless you count selective mutism as a child (but it was more like a psychologist who who was examining my brother decided I had it, but didn't tell anyone in my family for **** knows what reason until it was a side note on his report under 'family background') then when I sought treatment at age 23 (received none at any other point before this even after the selective mutism thing in early childhood,) it was for 'social phobia.' I didn't see a psychologist then either (seriously why the **** isn't this the beginning of treatment?) But so I guess you can count that as a diagnoses of sorts from the NHS.

I have traits of GAD, ADHD*, Autism, AvPD, Schizoid PD (and probably some _very mild_ schizotypal stuff - certain kinds of paranoia, treating pictures as though they can see me and other eccentricities. Though a lot of the more daydreamy/internal fantasy world stuff could fit under schizoid pd. I actually see AvPD, schizoid and schizotypal as essentially one disorder but with different people having different symptoms at different points of their life and with different severity. It seems like there are genetic links between all of them, in the past they were considered one disorder, and I dunno it just fits my experience better) I have mood issues (particularly in relation to my hormonal cycle,) but probably not a mood disorder it's probably just a result of other issues/disorders. May have some form of depression though like chronic/mild instead of major depressive disorder but I don't think dysthymia is a condition that gets diagnosed anymore.

*there's another proposed condition that is like ADHD called SCT or CDD which is more common in people with internalising issues and supposedly often comorbid with ADHD. Some argue this is better represented by the inattentive ADHD profile, others that it's a distinct disorder that's sometimes comorbid with ADHD. Still I can see myself in that along with ADHD a lot. My brother is fairly convinced he has ADHD and that I do tbh, we definitely both have major motivation/attention issues but I don't fit a lot of the other ADHD symptoms (though this may in part be explained by my social anxiety which had a mitigating effect, when I was a kid I was always described as hyperactive/talking too much at home where I wasn't anxious. Like there was this idea people who knew me accepted that I was incredibly shy but when I'm not you can't get me to stfu or listen,) where as he's kind of always been a walking stereotype especially in childhood where people suggested it but he was never diagnosed, only with dyslexia.

My brother also suggested dyspraxia based on someone he knew who was diagnosed who he thinks I'm similar to. Could be especially since dyslexia runs in my family and it's another learning disorder, but could also be related to one of the other suspected issues. I think autism can cause weird motor issues.

I feel like I fit into the broad autism phenotype without question especially since my dad said one of my cousin's children was recently diagnosed (pretty young, freaks out about wrapping paper apparently,) and that my mum and brother do as well (fit into the broad autism phenotype.) I'm not sure if I'd meet the criteria for diagnoses though. I also have a cousin on my dad's side who has full blown schizophrenia and it seems like my dad has schizoid/avoidant sort of traits and his brother was weird too before he died from what my mum has said. My brother has some anxieties/paranoid stuff that isn't well explained by SA, though he has social anxiety too I think (and I certainly have the regular kind along with other issues.) So there's that kind of background.

Lots of the symptoms I have with sensory issues and whatnot could fall under autism or selective mutism as both of those disorders are tied to certain sensory issues. Some level of dissociation, maladaptive daydreaming (I don't believe this is a disorder, I think it almost always stems from another disorder. Kind of like 'emotional dysregulation' isn't a disorder in itself.)

I have OCD-like thought patterns but a lot of the repetitive nature of my thoughts and such could be better tied to autism and the intrusive thoughts I get aren't really distressing. I dunno.

I also have a skin picking disorder, (but it's not a very serious case,) and mild trichotillomania (not to the point of noticeable hairloss at this point, I tend to look for super specific textures of hair and somewhat replaced this habit with skin picking on my scalp, but when I was 11 I completely ****ed up my fringe and the hairdresser was like yikes.)

So yeah lots of obsessive/ruminatory/****ed up attention type stuff + anxiety and behavioural addictions, with some mood issues, and some gender/sex issues.

edit: Oh and the behavioral addiction/some of my sexuality issues are almost certainly inherited from my dad he's had gambling and alcohol and other random spending issues over the years and I've technically promised not to talk about some of the other stuff that's come up and it's not like he's admitted to anything there so that's still a huge question mark, (I probably get the read lots of romantic crap/it's better than real life relationship/cope with poor quality relationships using it stuff from my mum though.)


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

harrison said:


> I don't know much about how they differentiate between dysthymia and clinical depression Bob - I wonder where they draw the line between the two.


I think in the UK they just don't bother .

I was treated by a psychologist for a long time as you know, she was treating me for AvPD (not SA). She didn't write to include this diagnosis as she promised, before she quit. I don't know if she was doing me a favour (AvPD is seen as less treatable), or just forgot. But typically in the UK actually getting an official diagnosis seems hard, as it means they might have to actually treat people (my guess). They would rather just churn people out quickly because there aren't the funds for it.

I have reported depression literally every year, every winter, since around 2006. There is no mention of seasonal depression on my notes, though its technically what I am prescribed agomelatine for.

Something like dysthymia I doubt they would diagnose.

Plus in my case, it clearly responds to environment. I am basically mildly extroverted with SA, somewhat stuck not being able to socialise, which tanks my mood. So I don't know if it would qualify.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Silent Memory said:


> Selective Mutism and probably Asperger's. My family think I have OCD, but I don't think I have enough of the symptoms.


Before I joined this forum I think I'd heard of Selective Mutism, but I'm sure I'd never heard from anyone or met anyone that actually had it - and I actually find it very interesting.

If I were younger and healthier I'd probably try to look into it a bit more - maybe go back and study it. I used to do that sort of thing when I was at Uni. I'd get obsessed with one area of study, but I'm not sure I could nowadays - what with all the migraines I get etc and my own mental health issues.

Another condition that's always interested me is Tourette's Syndrome - although that's a neurological disorder.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

SplendidBob said:


> I think in the UK they just don't bother .
> 
> I was treated by a psychologist for a long time as you know, she was treating me for AvPD (not SA). She didn't write to include this diagnosis as she promised, before she quit. I don't know if she was doing me a favour (AvPD is seen as less treatable), or just forgot. But typically in the UK actually getting an official diagnosis seems hard, as it means they might have to actually treat people (my guess). They would rather just churn people out quickly because there aren't the funds for it.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I remember you mentioning that your depression seems to be seasonal mate.

I don't really see myself as extroverted or introverted tbh - I think I'm a mixture of both. It just depends on the circumstances, who I'm with or how I'm feeling at that time more than anything.

When I'm manic or even slightly hypomanic I probably do a very good imitation of being extroverted though - as I've mentioned on here before I basically want to eat people alive. It can get a bit intense and is hard to describe. (it's a slightly odd feeling obviously) 

The mania basically seems to destroy any anxiety and you just want to talk to everyone. (among other things)


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

komorikun said:


> Asperger's or whatever it's called now, chronic mild depression, and most likely delayed sleep phase disorder.
> 
> I think the asperger's is what caused the social anxiety. People reacting to me negatively in social situations is not all in my head. It's real. How do you feel if you try something and only negative things come of it? You become more hesitant and anxious the next time and try to avoid it. That is how socializing is for me. I weird people out, say the wrong things, don't say what I should. There is simply something not quite right with me. Normal people learn how to socialize naturally, similar to how babies learn a language. There's a few screws loose in my little brain, so I just never learn. I only learn what gives a really bad reaction from people and avoid it.


The two are actually quite close.

So with aspergers, you can't read the subconscious non verbal cues as well, and you might be overly direct, as you say, which results in difficulties communicating, which results in avoidance (so you will get anxiety on top of those difficulties).

With anxiety, a similar feedback loop can occur, if you are treated badly (bullied), you withdraw and avoid, and this behavioural pattern makes you unusual, slightly "off" from normal, which is picked up by individuals subconsciously, and can result in them treating you unusually, which furthers the cycle, and so on.

Essentially both aspergers and SA can result in subtle "not quite right" behaviours, because social behaviours are so automatic, they are automatically generated, automatically read, and not even thought about by people without either disorder. Anything that throws this sense of normality off can result in poor reactions from others.

This is, obviously vastly greater in aspergers, because of the difficulties in reading others. But even in SA the simple act of paying too much attention to how you appear I believe can throw off "normalcy".

I am speculating heavily re SA and my own experience. People tell me I don't behave in an abnormal way, but then this wouldn't be immediately available to them consciously (I know this makes it totally unfalsifiable, but there you go).

/rambling.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

harrison said:


> Yeah, I remember you mentioning that your depression seems to be seasonal mate.
> 
> I don't really see myself as extroverted or introverted tbh - I think I'm a mixture of both. It just depends on the circumstances, who I'm with or how I'm feeling at that time more than anything.
> 
> ...


Yeh, its difficult to know. On self tests I used to score very introverted, but I think that was just avoidance. I tend to score in the middle now. Why I think I am actually a bit extroverted is the mood boost I get from social interaction. I feel I actually need quite a lot of it, every day, to maintain mood. I don't think that makes too much sense for an introvert.

Mania sounds fun, but terrifying lol.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Persephone The Dread said:


> I don't have any diagnoses unless you count selective mutism as a child (but it was more like a psychologist who who was examining my brother decided I had it, but didn't tell anyone in my family for **** knows what reason until it was a side note on his report under 'family background') then when I sought treatment at age 23 (received none at any other point before this even after the selective mutism thing in early childhood,) it was for 'social phobia.' I didn't see a psychologist then either (seriously why the **** isn't this the beginning of treatment?) But so I guess you can count that as a diagnoses of sorts from the NHS.
> 
> I have traits of GAD, ADHD*, Autism, AvPD, Schizoid PD (and probably some _very mild_ schizotypal stuff - certain kinds of paranoia, treating pictures as though they can see me and other eccentricities. Though a lot of the more daydreamy/internal fantasy world stuff could fit under schizoid pd. I actually see AvPD, schizoid and schizotypal as essentially one disorder but with different people having different symptoms at different points of their life and with different severity. It seems like there are genetic links between all of them, in the past they were considered one disorder, and I dunno it just fits my experience better) I have mood issues (particularly in relation to my hormonal cycle,) but probably not a mood disorder it's probably just a result of other issues/disorders. May have some form of depression though like chronic/mild instead of major depressive disorder but I don't think dysthymia is a condition that gets diagnosed anymore.
> 
> ...


Either I don't remember or I haven't seen you mention Selective Mutism before - I might have just forgotten.

The other thing I always think when I see your posts is that you should study psychology. You obviously have the intelligence for it and you're very articulate.

Whenever I read posts by you or Bob I also think the NHS system over there must be even worse than ours.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

tehuti88 said:


> Sorry for the length of this. I don't expect people to read my rants anymore so I'm not sure why I type them. I'll bold the important part.
> 
> *Diagnosed: Social anxiety disorder, major depressive disorder, attention-deficit hyperactivity disorder (inattentive type), obsessive-compulsive disorder. (OCD was actually what I was diagnosed with first, as a teenager. In the past year or so it's reared its ugly head again and become very problematic--I can barely read and write anymore. Even this post is excruciating.)
> 
> ...


I want to give you a :hug after reading that.

Sometimes therapist's can suggest things to help, but it is up to you to make a life change.

I was thinking, if your parents own the home and you inherit it. You could rent it out for some income (some of the rooms). There are places that help with this for a small fee. But is finding someone you trust to help with this and getting good tenants.

Anyway, just a suggestion.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

SplendidBob said:


> Yeh, its difficult to know. On self tests I used to score very introverted, but I think that was just avoidance. I tend to score in the middle now. Why I think I am actually a bit extroverted is the mood boost I get from social interaction. I feel I actually need quite a lot of it, every day, to maintain mood. I don't think that makes too much sense for an introvert.
> 
> Mania sounds fun, but terrifying lol.


I've definitely had a lot of experiences that could be described as fun when I was manic mate - I put it that way because at the time you're going through it it can feel very strange. Plus it's sometimes so intense that looking back on it you only remember parts of it.

I was "involved" with someone else not that many years ago who was also bipolar. She was manic at the time but I wasn't. So it was interesting going through that - as I can remember very clearly what happened. She probably can't I imagine.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

harrison said:


> Either I don't remember or I haven't seen you mention Selective Mutism before - I might have just forgotten.
> 
> The other thing I always think when I see your posts is that you should study psychology. You obviously have the intelligence for it and you're very articulate.
> 
> Whenever I read posts by you or Bob I also think the NHS system over there must be even worse than ours.


I've brought it up a few times but I tend not to discuss it when talking about current stuff as much because I wouldn't say I have that condition now since it's mostly linked to childhood and I feel like my social anxiety issues fit better in SAD/AvPD etc.

Ah yeah I don't know, I don't do well with formal education for the most part thanks though.

I haven't had great experiences with the NHS and the sad part is I know many people have it even worse than me. Like I was referred for the therapy I did get quite quickly (the entire process took a couple of months and probably would have been quicker if I hadn't started it just before Christmas) even though it wasn't really helpful because my issues are more serious. But I noticed that they were doing a lot of decorating at the place where I was getting therapy and that it had clearly only recently opened. And many people have to wait a lot longer or will get rejected for help or be unable to get it even after psychotic episodes (if you watch the video below 2:20 minutes in for the next two minutes till like 5:20 you can see one example of that.) Depending on where you live there's a lot of variability in access to help because they don't have the resources/money.






No one here has health insurance (even if employed, there will be some companies that include this but it's rare and you need a really cushy job,) so unless you're rich, you're ****ed.


----------



## Nitrogen (Dec 24, 2012)

I was formally diagnosed earlier this year with Avoidant personality disorder after suspecting it for many years prior. Also have a generalized anxiety and depression diagnosis, from many of years ago. Diagnosed formally with autism/on the spectrum. Attention deficit disorder, which honestly I think has given me the most grief since it's largely tied with my social anxiety/avoidance. Can't keep a conversation going when I lose track of details, have a hard time reading/dissecting replies online, get burned out quickly. People get frustrated when they tell me something and my brain couldn't absorb it so they have to repeat themselves or if I'm off elsewhere during a conversation which supposedly happens often I just never realize it. Also people getting upset with me if I forget to reply to them, it's not intentional, my brain just shuts it out and I have to be reminded.

It's gotten really bad because I can barely get through reading a book anymore and takes a lot of willpower to do relatively 'simple' tasks. It's diminished my quality of life given I can't engage in my hobbies for very long without getting burned out.

I have some trauma issues but they stem from other disorders, and have OCD-like behaviors/thought patterns but I haven't really discussed it with anyone. Feels kind of pointless given the conglomeration of mental issues I have to deal with already, don't know what benefit I'd get out of mentioning another problem.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Nitrogen said:


> I was formally diagnosed earlier this year with Avoidant personality disorder after suspecting it for many years prior. Also have a generalized anxiety and depression diagnosis, from many of years ago. Diagnosed formally with autism/on the spectrum. *Attention deficit disorder,* which honestly I think has given me the most grief since it's largely tied with my social anxiety/avoidance. Can't keep a conversation going when I lose track of details, have a hard time reading/dissecting replies online, get burned out quickly. People get frustrated when they tell me something and my brain couldn't absorb it so they have to repeat themselves or if I'm off elsewhere during a conversation which supposedly happens often I just never realize it. Also people getting upset with me if I forget to reply to them, it's not intentional, my brain just shuts it out and I have to be reminded.
> 
> *It's gotten really bad because I can barely get through reading a book anymore* and takes a lot of willpower to do relatively 'simple' tasks. It's diminished my quality of life given I can't engage in my hobbies for very long without getting burned out.
> 
> I have some trauma issues but they stem from other disorders, and have OCD-like behaviors/thought patterns but I haven't really discussed it with anyone. *Feels kind of pointless given the conglomeration of mental issues I have to deal with already, don't know what benefit I'd get out of mentioning another problem*.


That's exactly how I feel when I try to read a book now. I haven't read one right through for ages - which is absolutely horrible as I love books. (I'm a bit of a collector and used to sell rare books online)

I had a diagnosis of ADD many years ago but I never really took it seriously. Back then I was more worried about my anxiety and just trying to go to work and do the normal things that people do every day. When I went to Uni I just forced myself to do all the reading because I hate getting low marks, so I'd just sort of push through it. But it was bloody hard to do and often felt like torture. Also I was taking a lot of benzos back then at various stages to deal with the anxiety so they probably helped a bit.

I know what you mean about mentioning another problem - after a while it starts to feel like you need to make a list to take in with you to see the shrink. And I think we tend to just deal with whatever is giving us the most problem at the time - I think that's probably human nature.


----------



## Slacker (Apr 30, 2017)

GAD, agoraphobia, and a touch of alcoholism probably.


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

At 10 years old I was diagnosed with OCD but I don’t have that anymore. Several years ago I was diagnosed with psychosis that was probably schizophrenia (hearing voices like people talking about me in another room) but good thing that went away with medication and didn’t come back after I stopped taking it. My psychologist thought it was drug induced psychosis and that if I stayed away from drugs it would go away on its own.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Suchness said:


> At 10 years old I was diagnosed with OCD but I don't have that anymore. Several years ago I was diagnosed with psychosis that was probably schizophrenia (hearing voices like people talking about me in another room) but good thing that went away with medication and didn't come back after I stopped taking it. My psychologist thought it was drug induced psychosis and that if I stayed away from drugs it would go away on its own.


Glad that went away mate - that would have been terrible.


----------



## Nitrogen (Dec 24, 2012)

harrison said:


> That's exactly how I feel when I try to read a book now. I haven't read one right through for ages - which is absolutely horrible as I love books. (I'm a bit of a collector and used to sell rare books online)
> 
> I had a diagnosis of ADD many years ago but I never really took it seriously. Back then I was more worried about my anxiety and just trying to go to work and do the normal things that people do every day. When I went to Uni I just forced myself to do all the reading because I hate getting low marks, so I'd just sort of push through it. But it was bloody hard to do and often felt like torture. Also I was taking a lot of benzos back then at various stages to deal with the anxiety so they probably helped a bit.
> 
> I know what you mean about mentioning another problem - after a while it starts to feel like you need to make a list to take in with you to see the shrink. And I think we tend to just deal with whatever is giving us the most problem at the time - I think that's probably human nature.


Yeah, it's unfortunate because I really enjoy(ed) reading, and not even just books but Wikipedia articles and the like and I can't dedicate myself to absorbing anything anymore. I don't even think I've sat down and fully read a chapter from any textbook I've had since I've been in college, I've always just skimmed or even forgot about reading anything assigned to me. I kind of do the same though, just bare minimum so I can pass and move on but know that if it weren't for my ADD I'd probably have much better grades and a better grasp on what I'm studying.

I also don't know if this is an ADD thing but wonder if there's a link here, but my reading comprehension is poor. I used to think it was linked with social anxiety or autism (struggling with social cues/interaction or intention, thereby struggle to know what is being suggested in a passage or sample of text) but that's kind of a far stretch, now I feel like it's because my brain can't keep anything straight anymore so it's very hard for me to take details and piecemeal them together to figure out what I'm reading. For most things I read (or try to) it feels like I absorb only about 20-40% of it.

Honestly yeah. Sometimes I feel like I could bring in the DSM to whatever psychologist or doctor wishes to view my diagnostic history and say "here you go"... I don't really know how to cope/deal sometimes but I already have enough to occupy myself with.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

I've been diagnosed with major depressive disorder and generalized anxiety disorder with something of a social focus. I suspect I might have attention deficit disorder as well but I've never been diagnosed and my symptoms may be due to my other disorders, which are both classified as severe.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

ShatteredGlass said:


> I've been diagnosed with major depressive disorder and generalized anxiety disorder with something of a social focus. I suspect I might have attention deficit disorder as well but I've never been diagnosed and my symptoms may be due to my other disorders, which are both classified as severe.


I'm glad your anxiety etc hasn't stopped you from going to Uni mate - you're a very bright young man, I remember your posts.

Hope everything's going okay and that 2019 will be a good year for you.


----------



## xxxxanonxxxx (Apr 10, 2018)

stop it


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

Uniman said:


> I want to give you a :hug after reading that.
> 
> Sometimes therapist's can suggest things to help, but it is up to you to make a life change.
> 
> ...


I felt a bit hopeful about such an idea at first, but I don't think it's feasible...behind a spoiler since it's embarrassing.


* *




Even if I knew/could find somebody to stay here (and I know absolutely nobody, since I haven't socialized in decades), the house and its appliances have never been properly maintained or kept up to date, so things are falling apart and on their last legs. (The refrigerator and stove/oven are probably around as old as I am. The former has been making awful noises for a couple of years now. Currently, only the ground floor is habitable. The upstairs is loaded with junk and our basement regularly floods and sewer seeps into it from the outside. Even on the ground floor, the electricity was blown out in one room and is iffy in a few others. It's damp so we get mold/mildew. And we have pests, mostly rodents and spiders.) I don't know how it could all be fixed and cleaned up (all of us are kind of hoarders as well) so somebody could legally and safely stay here.

Not only that, but I don't even know if I'd end up with the house or not. I don't know if it's paid off, or anything about mortgages (I understand absolutely nothing about those, don't even know what they are, so there's no use with anyone trying to explain). My parents have no wills, no savings, no life insurance. They wait for something to break/malfunction before taking action; they don't plan ahead, probably because we lack the money for such things. When they're gone I'll have nothing and nobody.

I don't understand what they expect to happen to me once they're gone. Either they think I'll just "snap out of" 20+ years of mental illness and handle everything fine on my own, even all the things I never learned about (like taxes and mortgages) (there's absolutely nothing in my history to give them such an idea), or they assume a relative will take me in (why should anyone?--they're all practically strangers dealing with their own problems, not much better off than I am--and I don't want to burden anyone ever again), or they just don't care.




Sometimes I think of going into the woods of Mackinac Island one last time, or at least down to the woods along the railroad tracks, and just sitting out there and...waiting for it to end. So far I'm too chicken to try anything else. I probably wouldn't be able to handle it though because I can't handle physical suffering very well. So...I don't have any ideas left. I just keep hoping I die in my sleep.


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

SA, GAD, major depressive disorder, eating disorder


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

tehuti88 said:


> I felt a bit hopeful about such an idea at first, but I don't think it's feasible...behind a spoiler since it's embarrassing.
> 
> 
> * *
> ...


The company you hire finds the people for you (usually real estate places which are licensed).

There are places that sell seconds from stores as far as appliances go. Can get name brands for not much money.

Junk can be cleared out and divided from usuable stuff. Can do that yourself with spare time.

Electricity sounds like wired wrong (grounds, earths put together which happens with older wiring) or grounds or earths are poor and need to be redone.

But with rodents, théy like to chew on older wiring (insulation), so that most likely is the cause of the power failure.

You would need some mouse traps if you have them and peanut butter or similar that is solid to set off a trap.

Sewer, sounds like a joint issue (seals sometimes fail). Need a plumber for that.

Mold /mildew can be removed by bleach (goes yellow when it dies after spraying it and wipe off with towel on end of broom). Different strengths of bleach to remove different levels of mold. Have to vent home for a week afterwards. To keep mold away, open curtains (sunlight), open windows (to prevēnt moisture buildup which starts the mold).

Mortgäge is just a loan from a bank. It requires a lawyer to setup, as requires conveyancing skills. Nobody does it themselves (except if are a lawyer).

Taxes can be learnt from tax packs the tax department sends out if request them (usually free) or looking online (tax department website).

Same with Mortgages as can get info from banks on them too.

To know if have a Mortgage on property, you cän contact local land registry and order a title for the property (online with a card or send in a form and pay money). It mentions under "interest" if there is a Mortgage and who it is with (bank name). In addition, can see the whole history of the property as far as who owned it, Mortgages, etc.

A big :hug for you.

Most changes in life a scary. It is just being prepared as much as you can for that change. Not being prepared can make someone anxious, etc.

You can change habits, lifestyles. Just are you willing to make those changes? It is äll in your mind, and do you have the will to do it.

Start small with overcoming small things in life, like habit changes. Then work towards those big life changes.

I noticed you got a degree, so that tells me you have smarts and capable of achieving great things.


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

Main diagnosis is PTSD (really c-ptsd, but DSM doesn't recognize it. ICD does.) Depression and "SA." Highly suspect ADHD, did neuropsych testing recently and will see what comes back. That covers it. 

Everything falls under the c-ptsd though. Depression, anxiety and ADHD are all symptoms that result from all that ****ing trauma. As expected, everything's getting better as I find an internal sense of safety and process all that ****.


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

harrison said:


> Before I joined this forum I think I'd heard of Selective Mutism, but I'm sure I'd never heard from anyone or met anyone that actually had it - and I actually find it very interesting.
> 
> If I were younger and healthier I'd probably try to look into it a bit more - maybe go back and study it. I used to do that sort of thing when I was at Uni. I'd get obsessed with one area of study, but I'm not sure I could nowadays - what with all the migraines I get etc and my own mental health issues.


It's interesting to read about.  Not many people know much about it yet, and nearly everything I find about it is about children, which can make it look like it can't exist once you're past a certain age.

One website I found said it is a type of OCD mixed with Social Anxiety:


> Selective mutism is a social anxiety disorder characterized by not speaking to specific people or in specific venues. It is a specific variation of obsessive compulsive disorder. "Obsessive" refers to the conscious and non-conscious worrying. "Compulsive" refers to the verbal shutdown. The problem varies in degrees of severity. In addition to children many adolescents and adults are affected.


This is interesting, too.

I started a blog about it, but I haven't posted much yet because I feel like it wouldn't be very good compared to others I've read. I should start posting on there anyway.


----------



## Maslow (Dec 24, 2003)

I've been diagnosed with dysthymia and AvPD (on top of SAD). I think I probably have PTSD but haven't been formally diagnosed with it.


----------



## StickyBunBuns (Jan 1, 2019)

Social anxiety disorder and major depression.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cinnamon_simi (Oct 9, 2018)

Anxiety and depression


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

DeFyYing said:


> All in my signature
> 
> Although I'm seeing a neurologist soon to see if I'm on the spectrum because a doctor at the hospital was very convinced I had Asperger's (although I understand that that diagnosis no longer exists *and is lumped into ASD*).


Nice to see you again mate. What does ASD stand for though?


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

discopotato said:


> SA, GAD, major depressive disorder, *eating disorder*


Don't think I remember seeing you mention that before - hope you're doing okay anyway.


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Depression, Social Anxiety and maybe BDD or I'm genuinely ugly lol


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

3stacks said:


> Depression, Social Anxiety and *maybe BDD or I'm genuinely ugly *lol


Yeah you seem to have BDD or something like it mate.

You're not ugly at all. I'm coming over there soon to pinch those cheeks.


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

harrison said:


> 3stacks said:
> 
> 
> > Depression, Social Anxiety and *maybe BDD or I'm genuinely ugly *lol
> ...


 haha well I don't think I would be too bothered now if I didn't have acne scars down both sides of my face (they're in my photo album if you want to see lol). Without those now I feel like I would look ok.


----------



## Graeme1988 (Nov 17, 2018)

Depression. Possibly OCD and body dysmorphic disorder.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

3stacks said:


> haha well I don't think I would be too bothered now if I didn't have acne scars down both sides of my face (they're in my photo album if you want to see lol). Without those now I feel like I would look ok.


You look okay with them too mate. I can see why that would bother you - especially as a young guy wanting the girls to like you, but when we have all this bloody anxiety we tend to worry too much about individual things. I think sometimes we get a bit obsessed with the small things and forget to look at the bigger picture.

You're a nice looking young guy. You remind me of my son a bit.  (even the same hair) And I remember quite a few people on here saying they thought you look good too, its not just me.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Graeme1988 said:


> Depression. Possibly OCD and body dysmorphic disorder.


Another person with BDD. I really wish I could find that show about BDD that was aired a few years back in the UK - it showed these people that had it and a therapist that helped them. The young woman in it was very attractive but thought she looked "like a monster." The host was a really nice guy - at one stage he asked the girl's boyfriend - "Why are you living with a monster?" 

After she'd had a fair bit of therapy she eventually got to the point where she felt a lot better about herself and how she looked. She was a bit hung up on always having make-up on when she went out but by the end she went out without any on at all. It was a great show and showed how much therapy could help with something like BDD.


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

harrison said:


> Don't think I remember seeing you mention that before - hope you're doing okay anyway.


Nah, I haven't talked about it much :b thanks


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

I think it's just GAD and SAD. Not going back to a shrink, so I wouldn't know what else I would have, but I suspect that that's all; or at least, I hope. I've also thought I had a disorder relating to spatial retardation, but I wasn't diagnosed with NLD or any of that stuff. I know I scored in the "retarded" range for one of the spatial IQ subtests, and below average in everything visual, but the psychologist never mentioned anything about it contributing to a possible diagnosis of a learning disability.


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

harrison said:


> You look okay with them too mate. I can see why that would bother you - especially as a young guy wanting the girls to like you, but when we have all this bloody anxiety we tend to worry too much about individual things. I think sometimes we get a bit obsessed with the small things and forget to look at the bigger picture.
> 
> You're a nice looking young guy. You remind me of my son a bit.  (even the same hair) And I remember quite a few people on here saying they thought you look good too, its not just me.


Yeah it bothers me a lot and is quite an obsession especially when it comes to girls and stuff I think maybe they could find me attractive without the scars but with then I'm not so sure if they would make me a lot less attractive to them or even just a bit. So yeah it worries me a lot that they make me less attractive by a bit (not saying I was super attractive in the first place or something though, one can only dream of that haha). For some reason a few people have told me I remind them on of their sons lol. I remember 3 teachers at school used to say it unless they all shared the same child which would be awkward lol. Anyway sorry for derailing the thread a little bit.


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

DeFyYing said:


> Nah u look good my dude


Thank you! It's really just the acne scars on the sides of my face that worry me now.


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

Tbh I don't fully know. The last time I've sought help for any type of mental issues going on with me I was 18 & even than I didn't feel like certain diagnosis or sugestions fit. When I was 16 I was diagnosed with major depressive disorder which was a no brainer. When I was roughly 17-18 it was suspected by a therapist that I was dealing with what seemed to be in her eyes PTSD. Oddly enough I've never really been "officially" diagnosed with any anxiety disorders. It went hand and hand with the diagnosis of depression so my doctor would question how my anxiety levels were doing, but there never was any specific label for it just the term anxiety. 

As years have gone on I've started to suspect that I struggle with bipolar depression, but I couldn't say that with 100% certainty.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

PandaBearx said:


> Tbh I don't fully know. The last time I've sought help for any type of mental issues going on with me I was 18 & even than I didn't feel like certain diagnosis or sugestions fit. When I was 16 I was diagnosed with major depressive disorder which was a no brainer. When I was roughly 17-18 it was suspected by a therapist that I was dealing with what seemed to be in her eyes PTSD. Oddly enough I've never really been "officially" diagnosed with any anxiety disorders. It went hand and hand with the diagnosis of depression so my doctor would question how my anxiety levels were doing, but there never was any specific label for it just the term anxiety.
> 
> As years have gone on I've started to suspect that I struggle with bipolar depression, but I couldn't say that with 100% certainty.


Why do you think you might be bipolar - have you ever felt like you might be manic?


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

harrison said:


> Why do you think you might be bipolar - have you ever felt like you might be manic?


It's a bit more than that, it's delusions that I experience sometimes with lows that has me questioning it. It's unnerving to say the least.


----------



## Graeme1988 (Nov 17, 2018)

harrison said:


> Another person with BDD.
> 
> I really wish I could find that show about BDD that was aired a few years back in the UK - it showed these people that had it and a therapist that helped them. The young woman in it was very attractive but thought she looked "like a monster." The host was a really nice guy - at one stage he asked the girl's boyfriend - "Why are you living with a monster?"
> 
> After she'd had a fair bit of therapy she eventually got to the point where she felt a lot better about herself and how she looked. She was a bit hung up on always having make-up on when she went out but by the end she went out without any on at all. It was a great show and showed how much therapy could help with something like BDD.


Sadly so... :frown2: I was bullied for my appearance throughout most of my school life. And my oldest sister started making "jokes" about my appearance during my mid to late teens, which impacted how I saw myself and my perception of what other folk thought o' me purely based upon how I look.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Graeme1988 said:


> Sadly so... :frown2: I was bullied for my appearance throughout most of my school life. And my oldest sister started making "jokes" about my appearance during my mid to late teens, which impacted how I saw myself and my perception of what other folk thought o' me purely based upon how I look.


Sorry to hear that mate. Have you ever talked to anyone about it - a therapist or anything?

I like your avatar - plus I saw in another of your posts where you wrote "cannae". I've heard that said but had never seen it written like that. I love the Scottish accent - it's a shame you can't say "murder" for me.


----------



## EarthDominator (Sep 10, 2017)

Depression, (mild) social anxiety and BDD (Body Dismorphic Disorder).


----------



## Nick Attwell (Jun 16, 2014)

Aspergers Bi-Polar; plus a few other things like OCD; maybe resulting suicidal feelings & self harm


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Twocky61 said:


> Aspergers Bi-Polar; plus a few other things like OCD; maybe resulting suicidal feelings & self harm


How's the ECT going - is it still causing memory loss?


----------



## lucywhite (Jan 13, 2019)

BDD


----------



## Nick Attwell (Jun 16, 2014)

Hi Harrison

Yes; I still wake feeling confused; especially with psycho nurse holding my hand

I receive ECT three times a week

One strange thing is I initially don't recognise psycho nurse


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Twocky61 said:


> Hi Harrison
> 
> Yes; I still wake feeling confused; especially with psycho nurse holding my hand
> 
> ...


Might be a good way of getting rid of her - just try and keep it up and she might go away. (just kidding)


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

lucywhite said:


> BDD


You're in good company here.

It's weird how some places list bipolar as BDD - I saw it a while ago on a referral letter I'd received. But mostly it seems to be used for Borderline.


----------



## AnxsyAna (Jan 12, 2019)

I never been diagnosed because i dont like going to doctors but am pretty sure i suffer from Body Dysmorphia and some type of eating disorder, i've always been obssesed with the way i look especially my weight and have never eaten normal, i tend to either overeat or undereat ,never normal


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L (Aug 2, 2016)

harrison said:


> You're in good company here.
> 
> It's weird how some places list bipolar as BDD - I saw it a while ago on a referral letter I'd received. But mostly it seems to be used for Borderline.


Borderline Personality Disorder = BPD

Bipolar Disorder = BD

Body Dysmorphic Disorder = BDD

Just typos when they get them mixed up.


----------



## Nick Attwell (Jun 16, 2014)

harrison said:


> Might be a good way of getting rid of her - just try and keep it up and she might go away. (just kidding)


I did a post re psycho nurse, but asking Silent if it was against site ToS remit, she said it was & deleted it

Just a way to get rid of her & as I am Psyche res indefinite (technically a life sentence)&#8230;&#8230;.

Enough said


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Pete Beale said:


> Borderline Personality Disorder = BPD
> 
> Bipolar Disorder = BD
> 
> ...


Yeah, it gets confusing.

I actually meant to say Body Dismorphic Disorder above - I was half asleep before.


----------



## Graeme1988 (Nov 17, 2018)

harrison said:


> Sorry to hear that mate. Have you ever talked to anyone about it - a therapist or anything?


Tried therapy, but the therapist wus quite dismissive o' it, especially when it came to how my family treated. Cuz they bullied me for much o' ma life. And, them being dysfunctional and egotistical, they did'nae take kindly to me eventually taking umbrage with the constant jokes about my appearance.

So ah did'nae really open up about the issue. Since, for me, it wus'nae just a matter o' saying: _"Oh well, they did'nae mean it. Move on... forgive n' forget"_



harrison said:


> I like your avatar - plus I saw in another of your posts where you wrote "cannae". I've heard that said but had never seen it written like that.


Ye picked up on that, eh? :grin2:



harrison said:


> I love the Scottish accent - it's a shame you can't say "murder" for me.


_How ?_ And that's how as in _"why?"_ :lol. Ah mean, ah would. But then I'd either be making a reference to Scottish crime drama, Taggart? Or a mispronounced Lord of the Rings reference? :teeth


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Graeme1988 said:


> Tried therapy, but the therapist wus quite dismissive o' it, especially when it came to how my family treated. Cuz they bullied me for much o' ma life. And, them being dysfunctional and egotistical, they did'nae take kindly to me eventually taking umbrage *with the constant jokes about my appearance.
> *
> So ah did'nae really open up about the issue. Since, for me, it wus'nae just a matter o' saying: _"Oh well, they did'nae mean it. Move on... forgive n' forget"_


That's pretty sad mate - it's a shame one of them didn't realise at some point that they were hurting your feelings.

The only thing I can relate it to is the way I used to act with my closest friends when I was young. Young guys always sort of give each other a hard time - especially if it looked like we were taking ourselves too seriously. But as you get older and very serious things start to happen - it's difficult to then go back and show how we really are to each other. It is for me anyway. It's a bit of a shame.

I watched a pretty good show the other night called Shetland - have you seen that one? Set in a beautiful place - although I'd say it's a bit cool in the winter time.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L (Aug 2, 2016)

harrison said:


> Yeah, it gets confusing.
> 
> I actually meant to say Body Dismorphic Disorder above - I was half asleep before.


See, you even get confused yourself. :b I think the mental health services are under a lot of stress so it's probably common for them to make the BD,BDD, BPD typos.


----------



## Graeme1988 (Nov 17, 2018)

harrison said:


> That's pretty sad mate - it's a shame one of them didn't realise at some point that they were hurting your feelings.
> 
> The only thing I can relate it to is the way I used to act with my closest friends when I was young. Young guys always sort of give each other a hard time - especially if it looked like we were taking ourselves too seriously. But as you get older and very serious things start to happen - it's difficult to then go back and show how we really are to each other. It is for me anyway. It's a bit of a shame.


Sadly, my family only realised what they said hurt me after I call them on it. But, in typical dysfunctional fashion, me calling them on the jokes made me the bad yin. :bash They did'nae bother saying sorry. Naw, they cried and played the victim or gave me the silent treatment. When I merely point out that: "Hey, that's no funny anymair", then asked if they knew how their jokes made me feel.

Don't get me wrong, ah hud plenty o' comebacks that would've made them shut up. But ah just knew if I said them, they would get offended, and I'd be telt that ah wus _"...taking it too far"_. Cuz I've got quite the mooth (mouth) on me - and tend to be quite deadpan when being sarcastic. :lol



harrison said:


> I watched a pretty good show the other night called Shetland - have you seen that one? Set in a beautiful place - although I'd say it's a bit cool in the winter time.


Aye, but only due Douglas Henshall being in it. Only seen a few episodes of the first series of Shetland, which were pretty good. Might see about get the series on DVD boxset, now that ya mention it. Also, Scotland generally tends to be a bit cool in the winter time. :lol Or, _"absolutely Baltic"_ as the saying goes here...


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

Most likely Schizoid personality and possible borderline Aspergers (all self-diagnosed).


----------



## Melaniee (Jan 14, 2019)

Depression and eating disorder


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Pete Beale said:


> See, you even get confused yourself. :b I think the mental health services are under a lot of stress so it's probably common for them to make the BD,BDD, BPD typos.


Very easy to confuse me mate - seems to be my default state nowadays.


----------



## Gamgee (Dec 1, 2017)

I have autistic traits because I got 25 on the AQ test. What's funny is I was fighting the test while doing it, meaning I tried to get a low score because I didn't want my psychologist to think I was even close to being on the autism spectrum. Didn't go so well. I don't identify myself with Asperger's but I guess this is the reality of it ...

"_When the AQ test was initially released the official score for having Asperger's was 26 and this could provide effective diagnosis to 86% of the participants. However there were also a small percentage of people who scored 26 who would not classify for a more formal diagnosis of Asperger's Syndrome. Because of this a score of 32 was introduced to reduce false positives in diagnosis and to make the test more suitable for the general population._"

So I was one point away from having been diagnosed with Asperger's if the old score interpretation had been in place.
I think I scored so high because of my social ineptitude, though. There are many questions in that test that deals with social aptitude (why is it aptitude and not eptitude?) and I score low in that area for obvious reasons.

My only official diagnoses are social anxiety (although I don't really feel like I have that anymore) and mild depression.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Gamgee said:


> I have autistic traits because I got 25 on the AQ test. What's funny is I was fighting the test while doing it, meaning I tried to get a low score because I didn't want my psychologist to think I was even close to being on the autism spectrum. Didn't go so well. I don't identify myself with Asperger's but I guess this is the reality of it ...
> 
> "_When the AQ test was initially released the official score for having Asperger's was 26 and this could provide effective diagnosis to 86% of the participants. However there were also a small percentage of people who scored 26 who would not classify for a more formal diagnosis of Asperger's Syndrome. Because of this a score of 32 was introduced to reduce false positives in diagnosis and to make the test more suitable for the general population._"
> 
> ...


It seems quite a few people on this forum have Asperger's. I don't know a lot about it tbh - only what I've seen on shows on the TV.

As for those words you mentioned - a bit tricky.  I'm not sure there's a word "eptitude" although I could obviously be wrong. I know there's "ineptitude?"

Edit: I really love the words in your avatar btw - actually quite "rare" that someone feels like that on this site. Many seem to feel the opposite.


----------



## penguinbeak (Jun 5, 2017)

I'm pretty sure I have BDD which I've sort of lumped in with SA because I've never actually been diagnosed with it, and it seems that many who have SA have BDD as well.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

penguinbeak said:


> I'm pretty sure I have BDD which I've sort of lumped in with SA because I've never actually been diagnosed with it, and it seems that many who have SA have BDD as well.


There certainly seem to be a few people on here that have it.


----------



## Gamgee (Dec 1, 2017)

harrison said:


> It seems quite a few people on this forum have Asperger's. I don't know a lot about it tbh - only what I've seen on shows on the TV.
> 
> As for those words you mentioned - a bit tricky.  I'm not sure there's a word "eptitude" although I could obviously be wrong. I know there's "ineptitude?"
> 
> Edit: I really love the words in your avatar btw - actually quite "rare" that someone feels like that on this site. Many seem to feel the opposite.


Yes, I've seen that, too. And I can understand why a lot of people with Asperger's begin to struggle with SA. Maybe I'm one of the 14 % that can't be diagnosed with Asperger's despite scoring so high. What representations of Asperger's in shows are you thinking about? Many are very misrepresented and stereotypical, but of course there are some that fit into the stereotype (otherwise there'd be no such stereotypes).

Haha, I always think about things like that. It's like how "horrible" and "horrific" both have negative meanings, but when it comes to "terrible" and "terrific", the latter has a positive meaning.

I'm trying to think that way, but it's hard sometimes. I am a pretty bitter person. It's from a song called Saturn by Sleeping at Last.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Gamgee said:


> Yes, I've seen that, too. And I can understand why a lot of people with Asperger's begin to struggle with SA. Maybe I'm one of the 14 % that can't be diagnosed with Asperger's despite scoring so high. *What representations of Asperger's in shows are you thinking about?* Many are very misrepresented and stereotypical, but of course there are some that fit into the stereotype (otherwise there'd be no such stereotypes).
> 
> Haha, I always think about things like that. It's like how "horrible" and "horrific" both have negative meanings, but when it comes to "terrible" and "terrific", the latter has a positive meaning.
> 
> I'm trying to think that way, but it's hard sometimes. I am a pretty bitter person. It's from a song called Saturn by Sleeping at Last.


I guess just the inability to recognise social cues, repetitive behaviours, often highly intelligent?

It's interesting that you're so into words - especially English words.  I've noticed with Swedish people on here that their English is usually perfect. Do Swedes use both languages there or something?


----------



## Beast And The Harlot (Jun 14, 2015)

Depression, PTSD, BDD, OCD, eating disorders, possibly Asperger's (diagnosed during first ever evaluation - never went further than that) and whatever I don't realise I have.


----------



## Gamgee (Dec 1, 2017)

harrison said:


> I guess just the inability to recognise social cues, repetitive behaviours, often highly intelligent?
> 
> It's interesting that you're so into words - especially English words.  I've noticed with Swedish people on here that their English is usually perfect. Do Swedes use both languages there or something?


Oh, sorry, I meant more specifically what _characters_ you're thinking about ... hehe.

I just love languages. Especially English and Swedish (since they're the only ones I'm really good at, I can delve so deeply into them). I'm a so-called "grammar nazi" ...
Yeah, Swedes overall are pretty good at English. We don't actively use it, but we often see it in everyday life. We rarely dub shows/movies, we hear a lot of English on the TV/through music, we see it a lot on e.g. ads, we begin learning it at a pretty young age, etc ... But I've met so many Swedes that suck at English so idrk.


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

BPD


----------

